# Vince89's Picture thread



## VinceG (May 7, 2010)

Avicularia Avicularia 
Approx. 2.5''


----------



## Marvin (May 13, 2010)

That is a pretty avic.


----------



## VinceG (May 16, 2010)

I tried to take some pics of my new sling with a macro. It was my first time, and I still have to learn a lot about taking great pictures!

3/4" Psalmopoeus Cambridgei trying to hide



1/4" Lasiodora Parahybana, I like the result of that one! 



1/2" Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens, Green Bottle Blue


----------



## Terry D (May 16, 2010)

Vince, Good-looking t's there. Nice pic of the Avic avic. I still haven't made that move to arboreals yet, though- my little irminia acted more like a terrestrial anyway. 

Terry


----------



## VinceG (May 16, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Vince, Good-looking t's there. Nice pic of the Avic avic. I still haven't made that move to arboreals yet, though- my little irminia acted more like a terrestrial anyway.
> 
> Terry


Thanks!

Here are some more pictures I took in macro! I already got better!


----------



## sharpfang (May 16, 2010)

*Wow!!!!*

Your lens get's SOOOO close :clap: Awesome - Jason


----------



## VinceG (May 16, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Your lens get's SOOOO close :clap: Awesome - Jason


Thanks Jason! Yeah it get really close! The L.Parahybana sling is only 1/4" long! It's just amazing, I'm proud of these pictures


----------



## VinceG (May 17, 2010)

Another pic just before running out of batteries 



Enjoy!


----------



## VinceG (May 17, 2010)

Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens (1/2") hiding himself , it's so cute, isn't it?


----------



## Ariel (May 17, 2010)

Great pics. I especially like that last shot, very cool. :clap: Keep it up!


----------



## VinceG (May 17, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Great pics. I especially like that last shot, very cool. :clap: Keep it up!


Thanks a lot Ariel!


----------



## VinceG (May 17, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> :drool::}
> 
> Whats your camera setup?


Canon Rebel EOS with a Canon macro 100mm lent

I'm glad you like it


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 18, 2010)

Gorgeous JCP! I'm itchin' for one of those...if they were terrestrial I'd get one in a heartbeat. Mmmmm...:drool:

Great pictures!

Cass


----------



## VinceG (May 18, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Gorgeous JCP! I'm itchin' for one of those...if they were terrestrial I'd get one in a heartbeat. Mmmmm...:drool:
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> Cass


Thanks Cass! yup they are awesome!


----------



## VinceG (May 18, 2010)

Some more pictures, I got the colors going really beter!

Here is a pic of my GBB sling, but a bit out of focus 



Psalmopoeus Cambridgei sling



Enjoy!


----------



## VinceG (May 19, 2010)




----------



## VinceG (May 20, 2010)

Lasiodora Parahybana


----------



## VinceG (May 21, 2010)

Enjoying a little meal


----------



## J.huff23 (May 21, 2010)

Vince89 said:


>


:clap: Killer shot man.


----------



## VinceG (May 21, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> :clap: Killer shot man.


Yeah I'm proud of that one  Thanks!


----------



## VinceG (May 21, 2010)

Psalmopoeus Cambridgei



A.Avicularia


----------



## fartkowski (May 22, 2010)

Looking good
Are you coming to Arachnocon north?


----------



## VinceG (May 22, 2010)

fartkowski said:


> Looking good
> Are you coming to Arachnocon north?


Thanks! No, but I would if I lived more near!!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 23, 2010)

Vince89 said:


>


Amazing shot and incredible improvement in your photography! Keep them coming!


----------



## VinceG (May 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I'll take more pics when he molts, and he eats a lot, so maybe in not so long!


----------



## VinceG (May 24, 2010)

Avic on his new branch


----------



## Ariel (May 24, 2010)

Incredible shots! I especially like your GBB! Keep it up! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 25, 2010)

Diggin the pic of the carpet.


----------



## VinceG (May 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## VinceG (May 29, 2010)




----------



## VinceG (Jun 12, 2010)

2 of my Ts recently molted

Lasiodora Parahybana, now 1/2"




And my GBB ( Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens ), that is now 3/4"!


You can see a bit of blue on his leg!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice shots of the Lp.  I love the look of freshly molted tarantulas.


----------



## VinceG (Jun 12, 2010)

Yup, gotta love that look! sad that the pictures come off blury


----------



## VinceG (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## VinceG (Jun 14, 2010)

Another molt! My Psalmopoeus Cambridgei molted this morning


----------



## VinceG (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## VinceG (Jun 26, 2010)

Little update:

Lasiodora Parahybana is in pre-molt


Psalmopoeus Cambridgei is eating like crazy, and taking a little peak out of his enclosure


----------



## VinceG (Jul 1, 2010)

Lasiodora Parahybana


Psalmopoeus Cambridgei eating


----------



## VinceG (Jul 5, 2010)

GBB should be molting soon!


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 5, 2010)

super cool pics Vince. Some great species too


----------



## VinceG (Jul 5, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> super cool pics Vince. Some great species too


Thanks! Yeah they are great species, but too bad I don't have more than these 4 sp. 
I should be ordering more Ts soon though


----------



## Terry D (Jul 5, 2010)

Vince. Great shots! Can't wait to see the little Lp about 6 months from now!

Keep it rollin,

Terry


----------



## VinceG (Jul 5, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Vince. Great shots! Can't wait to see the little Lp about 6 months from now!
> 
> Keep it rollin,
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry! she (I hope so) is surely groing fast!


----------



## VinceG (Jul 8, 2010)

Look who just molted!


----------



## VinceG (Jul 28, 2010)

Update!

GBB is getting fat!



Nom nom nom..


Lasiodora Parahybana recently molted, didn't grew so much though.





And got a new T from Forrest on AB, an Avicularia Versicolor! She is beautiful!







Enjoy!


----------



## VinceG (Jul 28, 2010)

Versi Tarsus:


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 28, 2010)

u finally got a versi! congratuls!
great pics and spiders. i like ur pics


----------



## VinceG (Jul 28, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> u finally got a versi! congratuls!
> great pics and spiders. i like ur pics


Haha yeah finally! Thanks Koh!


----------



## VinceG (Aug 19, 2010)

That Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens grows fast!


----------



## VinceG (Aug 28, 2010)

The LP is getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## VinceG (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## VinceG (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Terry D (Sep 4, 2010)

Vince, Rock and roll! The GBB prosoma shots are fantastic!  Terry


----------



## VinceG (Sep 4, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Vince, Rock and roll! The GBB prosoma shots are fantastic!  Terry


Thanks Terry!


----------



## madTparty (Sep 4, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures! You do a really good job with camera! Keep the good pics coming!


----------



## VinceG (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks!

My chromatopelma cyanopubescens molted yesterday:




Fangs before/after




Some pics of today:




Her carapace is getting greener!


----------



## VinceG (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## VinceG (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey! A photo update!



Newly molted P.Cambridgei, not too satisfied by the photos though.






I got a lot of new Ts and a scorp coming in tomorrow! Stay tuned for some pictures! ( finally more bugs to take pictures of  )


----------



## mikebannon (Sep 26, 2010)

i love your carpet python! you gbb sling is nice. i have one about the same size


----------



## mikebannon (Sep 26, 2010)

I love your carpet python!! your gbb is nice! I have one about the same size


----------



## VinceG (Sep 28, 2010)

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus (1'')


----------



## VinceG (Oct 1, 2010)

Lasiodora Parahybana
She's starting to get some colors on!




New P.Cambridgei ( I think the other one is a male unfortunately)


C.Fimbriatus


2 of the new additions, let's see if you can guess what species they are 

An easy one:


An harder one (1/8''):


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Oct 1, 2010)

1st a p.pulcher
2 a bertae?


----------



## VinceG (Oct 1, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> 1st a p.pulcher
> 2 a bertae?


First one is right, second one is close


----------



## Hobo (Oct 2, 2010)

That's a ritae
totally didn't right click the image either...


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Oct 2, 2010)

Hobo said:


> That's a ritae
> totally didn't right click the image either...


gha I was thinking cyriocosmus,but nothing came to me.
I guess I thought a ritae would have a little more color at that stage


----------



## VinceG (Oct 2, 2010)

Hobo said:


> That's a ritae
> totally didn't right click the image either...


Ah you're a cheater!   It had to happen haha


----------



## VinceG (Oct 23, 2010)

Recently molted Versicolor


GBB




LP


----------



## VinceG (Nov 1, 2010)

Cyriocosmus Ritae, 3rd Instar, 1/6''


Chilobrachys Fimbriatus


----------



## VinceG (Nov 2, 2010)

Balenced those colors, way better!

Avicularia Versicolor, 4'' female








Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, 2,5'' unsexed


----------



## VinceG (Nov 3, 2010)

Someone is not so happy today !


Little Ritae! Love how much color they have for their size (1/6'')


----------



## BCscorp (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey man nice pics and spiders.


----------



## VinceG (Nov 4, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Hey man nice pics and spiders.


Thanks! I'll post a few more pictures today


----------



## Austin (Nov 4, 2010)

Vince89 Dam nice Pic's and T's.


----------



## VinceG (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks! As promised, some more!

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus, 1''


Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens, 1,5''




Lasiodora Parahybana, 1,5''


----------



## VinceG (Nov 7, 2010)

C.Fimbriatus




Brachypelma Albopilosum


----------



## DethNotSuicide (Nov 8, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> I tried to take some pics of my new sling with a macro. It was my first time, and I still have to learn a lot about taking great pictures!
> 
> 3/4" Psalmopoeus Cambridgei trying to hide
> 
> ...


the abdomen of your Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens is beautiful! are they usually docile? i might want to get one.


----------



## VinceG (Nov 19, 2010)

Cricket survival lesson #1: Think twice before getting near a hole



C.Fimbriatus




P.Cambridgei


Lasiodora Parahybana, now 2,5''


----------



## VinceG (Nov 26, 2010)

1.0.0 Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, one of my favorite!






Psalmopoeus Pulcher


----------



## VinceG (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## VinceG (Dec 4, 2010)

Brachypelma Albopilosum, 3/4''


----------



## VinceG (Dec 4, 2010)

Cyriocosmus Ritae, 1/2''. Awesome Specie!


----------



## VinceG (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## VinceG (Dec 18, 2010)

A few Psalmopoeus sp. pictures!
Cambridgei




Pulcher


----------



## VinceG (Dec 26, 2010)

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus


----------



## VinceG (Dec 29, 2010)

Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens



---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

Cyriocosmus Ritae


----------



## crawltech (Dec 29, 2010)

Awsome pics, Vince!...keep'em comin!


----------



## VinceG (Dec 29, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Awsome pics, Vince!...keep'em comin!


Thanks! 
Here is some more of my C.Fimbriatus


----------



## GS (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome pics mate! May i know what camera setup you're using?


----------



## VinceG (Dec 30, 2010)

GSscorpions82 said:


> Awesome pics mate! May i know what camera setup you're using?


Thanks! I use a Canon Rebel with a 100mm macro lens, and a ring flash.


----------



## VinceG (Jan 6, 2011)

Lasiodora Parahybana


----------



## VinceG (Jan 28, 2011)

*P.Miranda female*

Got a new female from Mack&Cass, beautiful P.Miranda! She's about 4'' LS.


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 28, 2011)

nice miranda!  n pics


----------



## VinceG (Jan 29, 2011)

Koh_ said:


> nice miranda!  n pics


Thanks! I appreciate your comments!


----------



## VinceG (Feb 5, 2011)

Very small B.Albopilosum sling being shy


Brachypelma Vagans, about 1''




Poecilotheria Miranda, she is fast becoming one of my favorite!


----------



## VinceG (Feb 6, 2011)

C. Ritae


C. Cyanopubescens, in heavy premolt


LP, in premolt too!


----------



## VinceG (Feb 13, 2011)

P.Cambridgei




































Tarsus + Tarsus claw


----------



## VinceG (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## VinceG (Feb 19, 2011)

C.Fimbriatus


----------



## VinceG (Feb 27, 2011)

New Chilobrachys Dyscolus female, she is gorgeous!


----------



## VinceG (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## VinceG (Mar 7, 2011)

Brachypelma Vagans, 2'' unsexed sling








Lasiodora Parahybana, now with adult colors on!


----------



## VinceG (Mar 11, 2011)

C. Ritae


----------



## VinceG (Mar 12, 2011)

A. Versicolor eyes


C.Fimbriatus


----------



## VinceG (Mar 19, 2011)

Freshly molted C.Fimbratus, it's about 3'' now!






Tarsus Claw of my 4'' P.Cambridgei male


----------



## TarantulaFever (Mar 19, 2011)

Amazing photography and spiders to go with it! :drool:


----------



## phily1579 (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice pics man! There so tiny n cute. I love the way they look. Very healthy looking! I likey. Good luck with them.:clap:


----------



## VinceG (Mar 20, 2011)

TarantulaFever said:


> Amazing photography and spiders to go with it! :drool:


Thanks! 

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




phily1579 said:


> Nice pics man! There so tiny n cute. I love the way they look. Very healthy looking! I likey. Good luck with them.:clap:


Thanks!


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 20, 2011)

Vincent very amazing photos and good looking t's


----------



## VinceG (Mar 27, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> Vincent very amazing photos and good looking t's


Thanks 

Omnomnomnom
1.


2.


----------



## Maxhoule (Mar 29, 2011)

Hehe Vince ,actually it's the first time I see a cricket that close. Nice pictures as always.


----------



## VinceG (Mar 30, 2011)

Maxhoule said:


> Hehe Vince ,actually it's the first time I see a cricket that close. Nice pictures as always.


Hehe thanks!


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 30, 2011)

OM NOM NOM! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## VinceG (Apr 2, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> OM NOM NOM! Now I'm hungry!




Immature male Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, definitly one of my favourite species!














Carapace close-up:


Enjoy!


----------



## VinceG (Apr 7, 2011)

C.Fimbriatus


Lasiodora Parahybana


Poecilotheria Miranda



Abdomen:


----------



## VinceG (Apr 9, 2011)

0.1 Chilobrachys Dyscolus


----------



## VinceG (Apr 15, 2011)

0.0.1 Psalmopoeus Pulcher 3/4''


----------



## VinceG (Apr 16, 2011)

0.0.1 Cyriocosmus Ritae, about 1/2''


----------



## VinceG (Apr 18, 2011)

0.0.1 C.Fimbriatus in a happy mood


----------



## VinceG (Apr 23, 2011)

0.0.1 Brachypelma Vagans, 2''


----------



## crawltech (Apr 23, 2011)

Awsome close ups Vince!....love the Psalmo shots!


----------



## VinceG (Apr 25, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Awsome close ups Vince!....love the Psalmo shots!


Thanks! My psalmopoeus are quite calm, so it's quite easy to take pictures of them  Definitly one of my fav genus


----------



## VinceG (Apr 27, 2011)

Freshly molted 0.1 Poecilotheria Miranda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 27, 2011)

Mmmmm, pretty girl, Vincent.


----------



## crawltech (Apr 28, 2011)

very pretty girl vince!....i wish mine would come out a lil more


----------



## VinceG (Apr 28, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Mmmmm, pretty girl, Vincent.


Thanks sir! She's definitly one of my favourite!

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




crawltech said:


> very pretty girl vince!....i wish mine would come out a lil more


Thanks! Just take her out, they are quite calm for pokies


----------



## VinceG (Apr 29, 2011)

Cyriocosmus Ritae 3/4'' spiderling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VinceG (May 1, 2011)

0.1 Avicularia Versicolor, If anyone in Canada has a MM for her, pm me 



---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

Just got some new spiders, here is one of them

Orphnaecus sp. Sipalay




Little claws


----------



## AlainL (May 1, 2011)

Vincent, tes photos sont hallucinante:worship: pis je suis jaloux de ta miranda, lol.

Alain


----------



## VinceG (May 1, 2011)

AlainL said:


> Vincent, tes photos sont hallucinante:worship: pis je suis jaloux de ta miranda, lol.
> 
> Alain


Merci  Tu vas avoir une Miranda dans pas long d'après moi 

A.Versicolor grooming:


0.1 Orphnaecus sp. Sipalay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VinceG (May 2, 2011)

O. sp. Sipalay


Ephebopus Uatuman, 1,5'' specimen, really underated species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VinceG (May 4, 2011)

O. sp. sipalay, 2.5'' female


----------



## VinceG (May 11, 2011)

0.0.1 Ephebopus Uatuman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VinceG (May 12, 2011)

1.0 Brachypelma Vagans, about 2.5 ''


----------



## VinceG (May 19, 2011)

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus


Psalmopoeus Pulcher, now 1''


----------



## jukahman (May 20, 2011)

Awesome T's! love the C. ritae.:clap:


----------



## VinceG (May 23, 2011)

jukahman said:


> Awesome T's! love the C. ritae.:clap:


Thanks!

4'' male Lasiodora Parahybana


Portait:


----------



## Motorkar (May 25, 2011)

Why does he stare at me like that? 

Great pics as always Vincent !


----------



## VinceG (May 29, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> Why does he stare at me like that?
> 
> Great pics as always Vincent !


Thanks! 

0.1 Orphnaecus sp sipalai, molting as I write this!


0.0.1 Cyriocosmus Ritae


0.0.1 Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, around 2''


0.0.1 Ephebopus Uatuman, in heavy premolt






Enjoy!


----------



## AlainL (May 29, 2011)

Belle photos Vincent

Quand la température nous permet pas de prendre des photos a l'extérieur, ont les prends en dedans

Alain


----------



## VinceG (Jun 5, 2011)

AlainL said:


> Belle photos Vincent
> 
> Quand la température nous permet pas de prendre des photos a l'extérieur, ont les prends en dedans
> 
> Alain


Merci Alain! Haha en effet, c'est un bon plan de secours pour la photo!


----------



## VinceG (Jun 8, 2011)

Chilobrachys dyscolus on the hunt:


MM Psalmopoeus cambridgei:






Bulbus:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, excellent shots of the cambridgei. :clap:


----------



## VinceG (Jun 10, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow, excellent shots of the cambridgei. :clap:


Thanks! I just love this big boy!


----------



## VinceG (Jun 11, 2011)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## Wolfywolf7 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love all the close ups you have on the eyes!


----------



## VinceG (Jul 6, 2011)

Wolfywolf7 said:


> I love all the close ups you have on the eyes!


Thanks! That's what I love about macro, seeing details you can't usually see normally.

Orphnaecus sp. Sipalay


----------



## crawltech (Jul 7, 2011)

very nice set of pics Vince!...keep comin!


----------



## papilio (May 18, 2013)

Wow, you take great photos Vince!!  I'm sorry not to have browsed this thread till now!

MM P. cambridgeis are so beautiful, one of my fave spiders ... really nice shots!  :biggrin:




What a gorgeous poeci!!  




VinceG said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------

